# Southern California



## mokoa (Jun 10, 2009)

Are there any pit bull shows or gatherings in San Diego or Orange County area anytime soon.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

There was a pull a few weeks ago in San Diego.

You can check these sites for any upcoming shows in your area. 
UKC
United Kennel Club: Finding A Show
ADBA
American Dog Breeders Association


----------

